# Brain games?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Scent games are brilliant - you can follow a standard method to teach scent work, or just play Hide the Treat. Start with asking the dog to sit and wait - on lead if necessary - and drop a treat a few feet away where he can see it. Then send him off to find it. Increase the distance gradually, then drop it out of sight but not too far away. It took my dogs about three goes to learn to use their noses to hunt high and low all over the room, inside boxes and cupboards, under cushions,etc, etc - it is still their absolutely most favourite game!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily has a very good nose and loves hide and seek games. There is a nice little book called "Fun Nose Work for Dogs." Also there are all sorts of puzzle toys you can try that will challenge your pups nose.


----------



## Nicolen (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks! I'll look for that book. I do have one Star Mark puzzle toy for him (looks like a bowling pin with treats hidden inside). And of course hoards of other toys. Any good tricks I should work on to get his noggin exercised?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sometimes you don't even have to spend any money; I have a very smart girl (Maddy) so I teach her tricks all the time, even though many times there is no real advantage to her learning it, it's just for her brain. Teach your dog how to bring you objects! It's hard for her, nice for you. I also seal up kibble in tough boxes for Maddy to solve; I hide kibble around the house and set her loose to find them; I teach her complicated obedience responses and take her to lessons every season. She loves them! She is the sweetest dog I've ever had, and the most challenging. If you think of something you think might be fun, try to teach your dog! It's good for them, and will strengthen your bond with her.


----------

